

ReconstructMe - Intuitive Real-time 3D reconstruction system - cheind
http://reconstructme.net/
ReconstructMe is an easy to use real-time 3D reconstruction system. With ReconstructMe you simply grab your Microsoft Kinect and move around freely. While you move, the system continuously updates and refines your model.<p>ReconstructMe is currently looking for a limited number of keen BETA testers. In case you are interested, sign up!
======
derekja
Hey Christoph,

Your beta looks great, when my life calms down a bit I'm really looking
forward to playing with it.

But.. there's another story I want you to tell. I re-posted your beta
announcement onto the google groups hosted mailing list for my tiny
hackerspace half a world away from you and within 12 hours you were personally
interacting with us on the capabilities of your system.

Wow! What are you doing to be able to track discussions on reconstructme so
well? That's a pretty impressive level of customer engagement...

~~~
cheind
derekja,

thanks for your feedback. Basically, we are getting alarms whenever
ReconstructMe pops up (Google Alarms). That way, we found out about your
discussion group and we love to communicate and give support.

Best, Christoph

